# What do you know about Notion Ink's Adam Tablet



## kindeling (Jan 8, 2010)

In browsing Good E-reader's site, I came across a rather interesting alternative to the IPAD with seemingly other features to the IPAD like the Firefox and Chrome browsers at a cheaper price. Beginning at $327 rather than $499 the Adam by Notion Ink may be worth a look. It is scheduled for release in the summer. It lasts 16 hours on the battery and it appears it uses less energy than the typical backlit tablet and computer. I am interested in the Notion Ink and wonder how it differs from e-ink which I really prefer to backlit screens. 

Thanks


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The Adam has the Pixel Qi screen, which turns from regular color LCD to a reflective black and white screen for reading. I saw it on a video, and the B&W mode is readable in sunlight. This is probably the best solution for anyone who wants color for the web and videos, plus a good reading screen.


----------



## kindeling (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, it seems that there is  a switch to alternate between color and black and white on the Notion Ink which is interesting for those of us who use ereaders for the primary purpose of reading and doing some research, downloading books, etc. It is rather interesting to watch how this proceeds. I still enjoy reading on the Kindles. If this Notion Ink or some iimprovement on the Kindle in the future provides quality reading experience, is easy on the eyes as is e-ink and provides opportunities for direct access to quality internet with the ability to download books, it may be a reasonable alternative. I do not see the Apple IPAD meeting these needs. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

